# Help : MMORPG



## Leto (Dec 3, 2004)

hello, I'll looking for MMORPG players for a quick mail interview (easier to record) for a french IT magazine. 

Among the subjects I'd like to know : what is/are your favorite MMORPG ? How long have you been playing at it ? how many time do you spend on it a week ? Why do you like it ? how much does it cost you ? And so on.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## AmonRa (Dec 3, 2004)

sure im up for it, btw by mail i take it you mean email?


----------



## Leto (Dec 4, 2004)

Of course, snail mail would be too long. Send me a mail at "leto @ no-log . org" (without space between signs) I'll send you my list of questions in returns.
 Thanks,


----------



## Leto (Dec 4, 2004)

Mail sent thanks a lot.


----------



## Leto (Dec 16, 2004)

Thanks to to saf1, who answered too.


----------



## Leto (Jan 26, 2005)

Thanks you both for all the ideas you've putted in my mind for this article. Talking with you I had so much ideas, I've doubled the size of my article and have already another one in preparation soon.


----------



## AmonRa (Jan 26, 2005)

*damn no thumbs up smiley*


----------



## Isolde (Feb 8, 2005)

BTW, what does MMO stand for?


----------



## Leto (Feb 8, 2005)

Massively Multiplayer Online


----------

